# R34 gtr need detailer near buckinghamshire/ berks /oxfordshire area



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Will be needing my R34 detailed in preparing it for sale,

need bodywork and engine bay detail

any recommendations local to me with reasonable price


----------



## yasgtr (Feb 11, 2016)

javablaster said:


> Will be needing my R34 detailed in preparing it for sale,
> 
> need bodywork and engine bay detail
> 
> ...


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

DSR Perfection in slough..


----------



## Dazsw (May 26, 2017)

I've got a Detailing company but just a little but too far away in central Scotland 

Be careful who you use bud, I know from experience and from talking to other lads in the UK......the cowboys are many but the detailers are few!


----------

